# Fresh hops...



## fourlambs (13/3/15)

Hi all, I have been given about 50g of fresh (dried slightly) cascade hops on the vine.

Question... Do I need to do anything to these if I want to use them to dry hop? Washing, cleaning, any preparation?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Judanero (13/3/15)

No need to wash or anything, I like to chop mine up ( just a rough chop not fine) and throw mine in au naturalle but I have a bottom draining fermenter so clogging isn't really an issue.

Others put them in a hop bag/ grain bag/ stockings or what not to prevent clogging the tap. This bag can also be weighted down with a couple stainless washers.

Cheers.


----------



## Tex083 (13/3/15)

Throw them in the end of te boil to retain most of the flavour. I would advise on a bag or hop screen as I left 2-3L of wort in the kettle after mine blocked up. Not before 1 or 2 went into the plate chiller 
I used 120g of fresh Cascade in a "pale ale" its more Indian than American or Australian.


----------

